# Stop printing test page



## wixey (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi! Everyone.
This is my first time.
I want my HP printer Vivera to stop printing the test page every time I turn it on!How do you stop that?
Thanks


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to TSF !

OK, let's hope there is an easy fix here, try looking in your printer's utility for a control (check box, perhaps) associated with this function.
To open your printer's utility do this: (under XP)

Start > Control Panel > Printers and Faxes > Right click on your printer's icon > from the drop-down menu, choose Properties

You now are looking at your printer's utility (and driver) user interface.
There are lots of controls and settings. Note the tabs above.
See if you can find the Test Page control from there.

If you can't find it, post back with your printer's make and model.


----------



## wixey (Apr 12, 2007)

Nope, no tab section or command to turn off print test page in properties section. Printer is HP Photosmart C3100 series. When I turn the printer on I just hit the cancel button and that stops the printing but it still wastes some ink.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

The printer companies keep trying to best each other with either waterproof or long-life archival quality inks.
That's great, but these robust inks hard on printheads.
So I'm guessing that with these Vivera printers, HP wants to try to clear the printhead at every opportunity, so this test page has been written into the driver purposely. 

You could query HP and see if there's a way to disable it or tell it to print a lower volume pattern.
Please let us know what they say if you decide to contact them.


----------



## wixey (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks will give it a try.


----------

